# Boozhoo from Cali



## Briena (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi there  

My name is Sabrina and I'm pretty new to the mantis pet keeper world but I LOVE THESE CUTE LITTLE BUGS! Which is odd because I hate bugs... I was directed here from a mantis breeder because I wanted to get some Idolomantis Diabolica to start breeding them with a friend of mine who breeds anything... seriously... anything. I couldnt find any online and so when the breeder directed me here I was so happy. I hope to find some soon so I can make my happy mantis family. So if anyone knows where I can get some Id be quite the happy camper.


----------



## naeff002 (Nov 21, 2010)

welcome here, Idolomantis is really nog a easy specie to begin with.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome! Idolomantis diabolica are considered one of the most difficult species to raise, not to mention they're pretty expensive too. If I were to make a suggestion, I'd say start out with something similar like maybe wandering violins, or if you want exotic without the price tag or additional heat requirements you could try ghosts. Good luck either way you choose, but be prepared for heartbreak if you go idolo!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma!

Naeff002 is right. Idolomantis is not the species to start with. It took on of our most experienced breeders over two years to get her first mating! Look around the threads to find what people here think are the easiest mantids to start with. The ghost mantis is a popular one.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 21, 2010)

Welcome, as you hear from my forum mates Idolo's are beauty and the beast and not in a good way, Violins and Ghosts may work out better and look stunning!


----------



## Briena (Nov 21, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Welcome! Idolomantis diabolica are considered one of the most difficult species to raise, not to mention they're pretty expensive too. If I were to make a suggestion, I'd say start out with something similar like maybe wandering violins, or if you want exotic without the price tag or additional heat requirements you could try ghosts. Good luck either way you choose, but be prepared for heartbreak if you go idolo!


I am not doing this alone which is why I am looking for this specific breed. My friend can literally breed anything, I swear he could have bred those Chinese pandas that wouldn't bone; if they would have stuck him in the room with them they would have been like octomom... seriously. If I can't get my hands on some I would consider the ghosts and also we are thinking of breeding some Orchids. Once we get them going we can sell them quickly because of his job. WE JUST GOTTA FIND SOME! I know they are difficult to breed and maintain but thats why I want them.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 21, 2010)

Keep in mind its cold now so be carefull where you buy from, Idolo's don't do well in cooler temps-ooths may be more forgiving but it could be a costly $$$ lesson if it turn's any colder. good luck to you on whatever you get.


----------



## Briena (Nov 21, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Welcome, as you hear from my forum mates Idolo's are beauty and the beast and not in a good way, Violins and Ghosts may work out better and look stunning!


Im not opposed to ghosts because they are cute and look like little ninjas. Grant really likes the Orchids so we might actually start with those but I am going to talk to him today about the Ghosts. I don't really care that much which ones we start out with as long as its one of those three. I'm just lonely cuz my mantis died but she was wild caught and its getting cold here and I think we didn't catch her in time to save her and she was pretty small. I know that Grant is looking towards more exotic forms of mantises and since he's the one doing most of the work I'm just going by him really. Ghosts are totally an option for me at least.


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 21, 2010)

Orchids are a fairly easy species too, and gorgeous! It's not so much with the idolos are difficult to breed, just difficult to raise and get to adulthood.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 21, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Orchids are a fairly easy species too, and gorgeous! It's not so much with the idolos are difficult to breed, just difficult to raise and get to adulthood.


well Laura just ask Rick about trying to breed Idolo's,I think he aged 5 yrs. trying that one. :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 21, 2010)

angelofdeathzz said:


> well Laura just ask Rick about trying to breed Idolo's,I think he aged 5 yrs. trying that one. :lol:


True. I don't know why I even want them myself! :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Nov 21, 2010)

Laura G said:


> True. I don't know why I even want them myself! :lol:


because there AWESOME !!!  hopefully our ooths we got from Frey are ok, she did tell me she had some doubts do to her cold weather.


----------



## kitkat39 (Nov 21, 2010)

CALIFORNIA! LAND OF THE FRUITS AND NUTS! WELCOME TO THE FORUM FROM SOUTHERN CALI :lol:


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 21, 2010)

welcome to the forum.

here are my two cents from a rookie:

why start off with one of the hardest mantis to raise to adulthood, when you can get some wonderful and cute mantids for a fraction of the price and be quite happy?

while I started off with ghosts (look at the photo section for my pics), I also got a flower mantis (some type of creo) that is also soooo cute and just molted into L3 today. as such, my next set of mantids that I will get will likely be a spiny flower mantis (AKA: #9 mantis).

personaly, I find them just as nice as an Idolo without all the heartache.

it looks like your friend as well as you have not done too much research into such mantids and before you start, you should read a lot of the posts here and see just what is a good starter pet.

I agree that ghosts are easy and cool looking. you can't go wrong with them.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome and I am staying out of this conversation :tt2:


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome on the forums!

Good luck with your search!


----------

